

Oxford University Is Older Than the Aztecs (2013) - shawndumas
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/oxford-university-is-older-than-the-aztecs-1529607/

======
Tomte
Yes(ish), but:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/badhistory/comments/3680ke/til_this...](https://www.reddit.com/r/badhistory/comments/3680ke/til_this_repost_about_oxford_is_as_old_as_the/)

~~~
reality_czech
Welcome to the future, where a simple fact can be "bad history" if it
allegedly encourages people to think politically incorrect thoughts. Double
plus good.

~~~
kjdal2001
Yeah, its weird that this "bad history" inspires such vitriol.

When people hear about this for the first time it strikes them as interesting
because it places something that at first glance seems ancient (the Aztecs) on
the same timeline as something that still exists to this day. Yeah it’s a
simplification, but its still essentially a valid point.

Its similar to learning that the Egyptian pyramids were older to Julius Caesar
than Caesar is to us. Its not a slight towards Egyptian construction prowess,
just surprise that some things are so ancient that they were ancient to people
we think of as ancient.

Everyone that knows anything needs to learn it for the first time. It’s not
necessary to jump down their throats for not knowing everything right away (or
accuse them of racism).

